# Red Wing Boots



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Anybody have a pair of Red Wing Boots with the Boa lace up system? Something like the model 4440. You like?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I prefer Justin 766 work boots. Best wearing boots I've ever had, they aren't cheap but they are made in the USA.

http://www.justinoriginalworkboots.com/footwear/men/safety-toe/766


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I can't recall if I've had red wings or not, but it seems like the more I pay, the less I like em. Lately I've been wearing goretex hiking boots if shoes are required.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Got 2 pair of Red Wings! both made in USA, but both pair prolly 12-15 years old! Good boots, but starting to show some wear! I wear them on alternate days, in season!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Used to wear Red Wing lace ups, but have since went to Ariat slip on. Those are the best wearing boots I've ever had.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You guys ain't near hard enough on your shoes, I've yet to have any brand last much more than a year before starting to look really scruffy or even starting to fall apart.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I buy my workboots from Cabelas. Meindel perfect hiker's I think is what they are. I won't say they're the best but a pretty good boot. The reason is buy from Cabelas is that they guarantee their footwear for life. I hang on to the receipt and if they fall apart I send em back to Cabelas and they send me a new pair. I haven't bought a new pair of work boots since 2003. Just keep sending em back and getting new ones. No one believes me when I tell them about this but you can find their guarantee on their website. I think clothes is a one year guarantee but footwear is a lifetime guarantee.

I used to love my Red Wings but I had some problems with the last pair I had hurting my heels so I switched. Been thinking about giving Red Wings another try though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IHCman said:


> I buy my workboots from Cabelas. Meindel perfect hiker's I think is what they are. I won't say they're the best but a pretty good boot. The reason is buy from Cabelas is that they guarantee their footwear for life. I hang on to the receipt and if they fall apart I send em back to Cabelas and they send me a new pair. I haven't bought a new pair of work boots since 2003. Just keep sending em back and getting new ones. No one believes me when I tell them about this but you can find their guarantee on their website. I think clothes is a one year guarantee but footwear is a lifetime guarantee.
> 
> I used to love my Red Wings but I had some problems with the last pair I had hurting my heels so I switched. Been thinking about giving Red Wings another try though.


Damn that's awesome. I think I'll be lookin into cabelas for shoes.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm going to have to check that out.I'll be at Dakotafest next month and always go to cabelas it's only a block from our motel.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

If you wanna read the Cabelas guarantee, just go to their website and from the home page scroll to the bottom. Under Customer Service, click legendary guarantee. I just read it again and its lifetime warranty on Cabelas brand footwear and clothes. One year guarantee on all other brands.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Have had three or four pairs of red wing model 608's been happy with them last two years before they fall apart. Hard to find a good boot that'll hold up to manure, mud, silage etc and being on your feet all the time. For giggles I bought a pair of LaCrosse lace ups very similar to the 608, last April by June I had to screw the soles on to get to September with them and the laces only last two weeks and neede replaced. Get what you pay for


----------

